# Trägerhosen



## VeloWoman (19. Februar 2013)

Moin moin,

ich werde immer wieder damit konfrontiert, das eine Trägerhose beim radeln das NonPlusUltra ist.

WIESO?

Bei der normalen Radhose sitzt alles super, nix rutscht und zum strullern gehn gehts eh schneller und einfacher.

Bei der Trägerhose muss man sich vorm strullern erst auspellen und das Groh meiner Radoberbekleidung rutscht in Taillenhöhe hoch.

Klar bleibe ich bei der normalen Radhose, aber mich würde mal interessieren warum sich so viele mit ner Trägerhose abquälen?!
Auch wenn man dann mal nen Trikot gefunden hat was nicht hochrutscht und sich dann eigentlich alles aufhebt an Vor/Nachteilen, bleibt doch der Wichtigste Nachteil (im Frauenfall) erhalten.

Hatte nur neulich ein Radkleidungsfitting wo ich bös angeschaut wurde, weil ich als Einzige eine normale Radhose wollte bzw. darauf bestehe..lach


----------



## mtbbee (19. Februar 2013)

meine Lieblingshosen für lange Touren sind die Sugoi mit Trägern ... ich denke, wer eine schmale Taille hat proportional zu Rest gesehen, dem rutscht langfristig die Hose ohne Träger. Ich habe die Sugoi in der Ausführung mit Trägern und ohne - ich mag die mit Tägern lieber, die ohne sind für Touren wie zur Arbeit ...

Meine Winterhose ist eine von Gore und die hat einen Reissverschluß in Taillienhöhe. Sehr vorteilhaft gerade im Winter wenn man hinter den Baum muß: nix mehr oben ausziehen ..

So jedenfalls meine Erfahrung - denke aber, dass das ganz individuell ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (19. Februar 2013)

ich finde Trägerhosen vom Sitz her auch besser. nach längerer zeit auf dem rad habe ich immer das Gefühl dass der Bund der Hose ohne Träger drückt...
und als ein "abquälen" um herauszukommen, würde ich es auch nicht bezeichnen. hat eben alles vor und nachteile


----------



## VeloWoman (19. Februar 2013)

najaaa..abquälen..lach...war nur auf das blöde an und auspellen aus allen Sachen wenn man mal muss gemeint. 

Und die Träger sind für mich obenrum auch dolle hinderlich/abklemmend, auch wenn ich dieses Mittelteil nehme. Gerade wenn ich kurz vorm Rennen meine "Muss-Phase" bekomme ich vor lauter Nervosität ja kaum die engen Sachen aus bzw wieder an.

Deshalb interessieren mich mal so die Erfahrungen für/wider dieser Trägerhosen.


----------



## scylla (19. Februar 2013)

vom Tragegefühl her mag ich Trägerhosen lieber. 
Es gibt keinen störenden Gummibund, und das Polster sitzt besser. 
Das "Mal Müssen"-Problem stört mich aber auch (die sicher sehr praktischen Hosen mit dem Reisverschluss sind mir zu teuer). Besonders im Winter, wenn man nicht nur ein Trikot sondern auch noch eine Jacke und die dicken Handschuhe ausziehen muss, um die Träger abstreifen zu können, und dann bibbernd im Unterhemd hinterm Busch hockt  Deswegen ziehe ich bei Tagestouren dann doch meistens Hosen ohne Träger an.


----------



## Sickgirl (19. Februar 2013)

Bei mir sind eigentlich nur noch Hosen mit Träger in Benutzung. Ich finde die bequemer und viel Modelle (ich fahre nur Herrenhosen) gibt es ja auch nur mit Trägern. Ich finde gerade bei nichtsommerlichen Temperaturen, das der Nierenbereich geschützter ist.

Trikots mit durchgehenden Reissverschluß entschärfen das Problem beim pinkeln, weil man die so halb aus ziehen kann.


----------



## wildbiker (19. Februar 2013)

Aufm Rennrad immer mit Trägerhosen, gut war, dass da nichts rutschte. Weite Hosen aufm Rennrad würden wohl komisch aussehen. Blöd war nur wenn man sich beim pieseln gänzlich ausziehen musste...hab ich immer gehasst.. Die angesprochenen Trikots mit langem RV hab ich auch ausprobiert, ging zwar wirklich besser aber war auch nicht das non-plus-ultra. Eine Zeit lang bin ich aufm MTB enge Radhosen mit Polster gefahren, ohne Träger, fingen dann meist auf ner Tour/Rennen an zu rutschen...Bewährt haben sich bei mir bisher, im Sommer weite Shorts (Platzangst, Maloja, Vaude, Gore), da wo man auch vlt. mal einen Gürtel reinziehen kann, damit da auch nichts rutschen kann, im Winter, lange weite Windstopper Hose an (Gore) in die ich ebenfalls nen Gürtel reinziehen kann... Fühl mich damit beim fahren wesentlich besser, als mit den engen Radhosen mit Gummizug.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Februar 2013)

ich finde sie lästig, die Trägerhosen... hatte mal eine Winterhose mit Trägern...
Da hat man den BH an, die Hosenträger und in meinem Fall noch nen Rucksack. Das sind mir zu viele Lagen 
Eine gut sitzende enge trägerlose Hose mit komfortablen Bund ziehe ich vor


----------



## Niko_E (20. Februar 2013)

Ich habe beides und ziehe sowohl mit als auch ohne Träger gerne an!! 
Die Sache mit den Trägern und den vielen Schichten bei Kälte löse ich, indem ich das Trikot unter die Träger ziehe (sieht zwar komisch aus, aber es ist ja noch die Softshell drüber, deswegen sieht man das nicht)! Zum pinkeln muss ich dann nur die oberste Jacke ausziehen!! Oder ich zieh eben die trägerlose Hose an, je nach Laune;-)!


----------



## VeloWoman (20. Februar 2013)

ah klar...im Winter stimmt! Trikot oder langes Radlshirt unter die Trägerhose. Manchmal legen die Lösungen soo nah 


Habt Ihr alle die Träger an der Seite oder nimmt auch jemand die mit den Mittelsteg?
 @Sickgirl  Wieso nur Herrenhosen? Ich hatte mal bei Redvil beide probiert und die Sitzpolster der Herren haben mir O-Beine verursacht, weil die zu breit waren. Bei anderen Marken ist mir das nie so aufgefallen.


Für den Sommer bzw die Kurzfahrsaison habe ich jetzt nen Body anvisiert bzw so ne Racewindweste drüber, wenns noch zu kühl sein sollte. Mal gucken wie die Kombi geht.


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2013)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> ah klar...im Winter stimmt! Trikot oder langes Radlshirt unter die Trägerhose. Manchmal legen die Lösungen soo nah


 
mach ich teils auch so. allerdings hat das den nachteil, dass dann das dicke trikot (v.a. wenn's eins mit rückentaschen ist) im unteren bereich so komisch unter die trägerhose geknüllt wird, dass das auch schon wieder drückt, besonders unterm rucksack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (20. Februar 2013)

Hm..na ich dachte da ja eher an so eine Art Kompressionsshirt und darüber ne gute, angeraute Winddichte Jacke. 

Mal gucken, aber hilft ja schonmal alles in der gedanklichen Kleidungsüberlegung


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte mal ne Winterhose mit diesem komischen Mittelträger. Fand ich ziemlich umständlich, bis man sich da rein- und rausgepellt hatte (man muss ja mit der einen Seite immer über den Kopf drüber). Bin komplett weg von Hosen mit jeglicher Art von Trägern. Hatte auch immer das Gefühl, dass sie rutschen, da die Träger ja dehnbar sind und nachgeben. 
Bin eher von der unterernährten Fraktion aber mit einem ordentlichen Bund  rutscht bei mir nix. Das gilt für Lycras (da hab ich Gore) wie für weite Hosen (Fox, IXS, Ziener, Sombrio, Race Face, Vaude) und die dazugehörigen separaten Innenhosen mit Polster.
Die Lycras kombiniere ich im Winter mit einer etwas weiteren langen Überhose (ohne Polster) oder einer Winter-Laufhose. Wenn es sehr kalt ist, kommt über die Lycra und unter die Überhose noch ne lange Funktions- oder Merinowolleunterhose.
Und wenn ich im Urlaub mal Renner fahre um Kondition zu bolzen, ziehe ich extra die weiten Hosen an und kombiniere diese mit nem weiten Trikot und dem Tagesrucksack. Kommt immer gut, wenn man so Nur-Rennradfahrer überholt.


----------

